# blackhawk holster fitting question???



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

Found a few nice priced blackhawk holsters. They say they fit colt and clone 1911's there blackhawk serpa cqc.
will this fit my taurus pt1911? If not can anyone tell me wat model blackhawk will fit mine? Tnx...hg


----------

